# Charlie's Cruze



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys. November I bought a 2013 Cruze LTZ with 30K on it. So far I'm pretty happy with the car. I wish it had a little more room in it as I'm pretty tall but that's the only downfall I find. So far I haven't done anything to it. I tinted the Windows and purchased window visors, a red LTZ badge (almost like an SS badge we had on our Camaros), and a cargo net for the trunk. Due to the weather I haven't done much to it. Future mods consist of a CAI and maybe something along the lines of an exhaust. I have 2, 12" subs sitting in the garage I'll throw in whenever I save up for new amps and such.


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

There's a before and after tint. Cant go wrong with 5%


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

5%, you like to live dangerously. I didn't have the guts to tint past 35%, but the interior of my car is mostly black, so it looks much darker.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks nice n clean. Are you putting the LTZ badge on the grill? or?


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> 5%, you like to live dangerously. I didn't have the guts to tint past 35%, but the interior of my car is mostly black, so it looks much darker.


Haha yeah I do. With the white car and black interior it's nearly impossible to see in.


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks nice n clean. Are you putting the LTZ badge on the grill? or?


I Was thinking about taking the plain ones off the back and replace it with the new ones because my state has a nice red license plate I can get that will go good. I was thinking about putting one on each side of the car on the front fender though.


----------

